# Suhr VS Tom Anderson



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am looking to get a good high quality versatile Super Strat. I just love the feel and playability of the Suhrs I have tried but I have never played a Tom Anderson but I hear great things about them.

So what do you all think? Which one would you recommend over the other?


----------



## yellowv (Mar 2, 2012)

Really can't lose in that one. Both top notch quality.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2012)

I have only played a Suhr and it played like butta


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 2, 2012)

I would go for an Anderson due to price. I've been following both for around a year now looking for the right time to strike.... I seen a flamed superstrat go for $1600.

I've only played both strat types and I couldn't choose one over the other. Amazing guitars, you really can't go wrong here

EDIT - Kicking myself about not picking up the Suhr strat. Went for $1500 AUD from my guitar student..... really regretting not getting in on that action


----------



## elq (Mar 2, 2012)

I've personally preferred the Suhr's I've played, but honestly both Suhr and Anderson make amazing guitars. Among 6-string guitars, the only better I've played is my Thorn. And they're very close. That is a huge endorsement.


----------



## gunch (Mar 2, 2012)

Cobras. That is all.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2012)

elq said:


> I've personally preferred the Suhr's I've played, but honestly both Suhr and Anderson make amazing guitars. Among 6-string guitars, the only better I've played is my Thorn. And they're very close. That is a huge endorsement.



Knowing how Thorn players absolutely love their Thorns that is saying a lot. 

I would have got a Suhr Pro series but I been eyeballing/ getting Ibanez, ESP, and PRS guitars more 

I really want this 
Rocket Music - Suhr S5 (Trans Charcoal) in Suhr Electric Guitars

Pretty much the specs for the custom are going to be the Suhr Standard/ Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic. Maple neck with flame maple fretboard, flame maple top, mahogany body, black pickguard ( pickups still in the air) HH combo though, fretboard radius also in the air, and the OFR/ Gotoh Floyd, and a few other things I need to work out.


----------



## elq (Mar 2, 2012)

The pro series are just as good as a custom made Suhr (assuming the specs are good for you)... in fact I'm gassing for another Pro - a lefty version of this M6


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2012)

In all honesty, I find the Pro series to exceed all of the Customs I've had. If you were to order a Custom with the same specs, it would, of course, compare just the same. Its the thin finish they use on the necks that does it for me. The nice pieces of basswood both companies use is attractive as well.

I prefer Anderson to Suhr, however.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2012)

elq said:


> The pro series are just as good as a custom made Suhr (assuming the specs are good for you)... in fact I'm gassing for another Pro - a lefty version of this M6



I managed to play the S1 and S2 at the store I linked and was impressed. Kind of feel Suhr does the same thing as ESP (production/ made to order production just as good as CS models, at least in my and friend's opinions anyway)

I need to try the maple top/ Basswood combination first before I get one. I never played that wood combo before. 

Although is this was a real pro model and not a limited run model I would buy ten Buy Suhr Pro Series S2 Exclusive Electric Guitar Black with EMGs | Suhr Electric Guitars | The Music Zoo | 3046

My Suhr GAS is high now...


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> In all honesty, I find the Pro series to exceed all of the Customs I've had. If you were to order a Custom with the same specs, it would, of course, compare just the same. Its the thin finish they use on the necks that does it for me. The nice pieces of basswood both companies use is attractive as well.
> 
> I prefer Anderson to Suhr, however.



lol I know you love the Andersons more Adam.

Also Now Suhr has double the Votes to Anderson. I honestly was expecting the opposite  

So far I am thinking I will get the Suhr(s) first, then eventually get the Anderson. I do like the Anderson 7 string more than the Modern 7 Suhrs in terms of specs and aesthetics, although I think the Modern 6 string is my favorite. Also the fact Suhr even has the Pro series is a great thing as well to get the Suhr quality at that price. 

Still any more input is appreciated!


----------



## gunch (Mar 2, 2012)

Just get one of both?


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 2, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Just get one of both?



Probably will eventually. I just want to see which one I should get as a custom for me first, because I would like to be confident that I can get that one I need and be happy with it, than all the ones I want will come later, if that makes sense.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 3, 2012)

If you want 24 frets, Suhr. If you want 22, either.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 3, 2012)

I prefer Vigier to both of them. The Suhr and Anderson guitars I played were no better than a Charvel Pro Mod in my opinion, just with more choices of specs.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 3, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I prefer Vigier to both of them. The Suhr and Anderson guitars I played were no better than a Charvel Pro Mod in my opinion, just with more choices of specs.



Well I do think my ESPs play just as well and have just as good overall quality to all of them as well but there are going to be customs that will be used for something else. Also I would LOVE a Vigier but the Vigier I would want would be more expensive than the Suhr or Anderson I would get as a custom.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Mar 4, 2012)

Havent had the pleasure of playing a tom anderson but my suhr has proved nothing but a pleasure to play.Just a note though i own a modern,and i feel the lower horn is a wee bit tight to play really high registers,namely the 23rd and 24th frets. I suggest trying it and deciding whether it works for you.

Im asian so i think i have shorter fingers as compared to the rest of you guys haha


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 4, 2012)

eugeneelgr said:


> Havent had the pleasure of playing a tom anderson but my suhr has proved nothing but a pleasure to play.Just a note though i own a modern,and i feel the lower horn is a wee bit tight to play really high registers,namely the 23rd and 24th frets. I suggest trying it and deciding whether it works for you.
> 
> Im asian so i think i have shorter fingers as compared to the rest of you guys haha



Haha I have played a few Moderns, Standards and Classics, never had an issue with playing them in any position. I do have relatively bigger hands than most people do as well.


----------



## Trypios (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a Caparison TAT special for almost 3 years now and recently I got a Suhr M7. That thing is my best investment yet!


----------



## elq (Mar 4, 2012)

Bah! Blast you Church. All this thinking about Suhr has caused me order anther Suhr...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

elq said:


> Bah! Blast you Church. All this thinking about Suhr has caused me order anther Suhr...



Place blame all you want, we all know you're a whore.


----------



## elq (Mar 4, 2012)

... I just can't help myself when I see things like this


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

That would be what folks in the industry call a "trigger".


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 4, 2012)

elq said:


> ... I just can't help myself when I see things like this



Is this the one you ordered?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Is this the one you ordered?



It is if he likes playing reverse.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It is if he likes playing reverse.



Oh yeah I forgot he is a Lefty 

Sorry about that...


----------



## elq (Mar 4, 2012)

heh. it'll be a lefty version of that with black hardware (don't dig gold), the 510 bridge rather than the floyd, and a few other small differences.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 4, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I prefer Vigier to both of them. The Suhr and Anderson guitars I played were no better than a Charvel Pro Mod in my opinion, just with more choices of specs.


 
I recently gave up and sold my two PRS's to fund a Vigier. I am now a full Vigier fan and I think that they smoke alot of guitars. However, they are, in my opinion, also better than Anderson and Suhr guitars. (That of course does not go without saying that Suhr is without a doubt my number two pick! Those things have great design in the neck/fretboard area and play like butter! Seriously!)

Vigier may have less options because they want to keep a "standard" design, but the necks and bodies are built with versatility in mind. 

For me, some of the Andersons and Suhrs were like highly-modded custom Charvels or the super-old high-end Jacksons. I mean, they are "duplicable".


----------



## tian (Mar 4, 2012)

As others have said, both are quality but I throw my vote to Anderson because both the Atom and Cobra that I used to own were pretty much everything I wanted out of a guitar. I was just trading a bit to rapidly to realized that and I can't wait until the day I can fund a custom Droptop or Cobra S to my specs.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 5, 2012)

Both Suhr and Anderson are obviously GREAT guitars. Personally, I love Anderson's "wedgie" heel, but much prefer Suhr's PUs to what Anderson produces. If looking for a classic Strat, I'd probably get neither and buy a Rahbek Strat instead. Why? Well, mainly because his guitars are just as good as the other two... However, because he is local to me, I'd also be able to get a bit more "hands on" in the process - something I feel is a bit left out in the Suhr/Anderson process.

To throw another curve ball, I really wouldn't be in the market for a classic Strat... I'd go all high-tech on your arses and get a Vigier Expert instead - to me a better and more cost efficient option (remember that I live in Europe).

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pablo said:


> Both Suhr and Anderson are obviously GREAT guitars. Personally, I love Anderson's "wedgie" heel, but much prefer Suhr's PUs to what Anderson produces. If looking for a classic Strat, I'd probably get neither and buy a Rahbek Strat instead. Why? Well, mainly because his guitars are just as good as the other two... However, because he is local to me, I'd also be able to get a bit more "hands on" in the process - something I feel is a bit left out in the Suhr/Anderson process.
> 
> To throw another curve ball, I really wouldn't be in the market for a classic Strat... I'd go all high-tech on your arses and get a Vigier Expert instead - to me a better and more cost efficient option (remember that I live in Europe).
> 
> ...



Well it is more of a super strat eque. Strat type guitars I enjoy the most are G&Ls believe it or not. 

Like this 

Rocket Music - Suhr Carve Top Standard (Chili Pepper Red) **SOLD** in Suhr (Archive)

Also a few other ideas I have for these companies as well, I will post them later on.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 5, 2012)

In contrast to what dude said there, I think Anderson pickups are among the very best on the market. I'd take an H3 to most BKP's, no joke.


----------



## clubshred (Mar 5, 2012)

Both guitar companies are great. I had a great Tom Anderson Drop Top Classic a while back but I really only play Suhr now. The Moderns I have a truly top-notch. But like others have stated - you can't really go wrong with either - it just depends on what you want. 24 frets? Suhr. 22 frets? Either.


----------



## elq (Mar 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Place blame all you want, we all know you're a whore.




Yes... I am a whore...


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 7, 2012)

Screw you damn thread.... 

Rang my old guitar student to see if he still had his Tom Anderson classic and yes, he still has it and wants to sell. I'm going around next Friday to see if it was everything I remember it to be.....


----------



## gibson5413 (Mar 19, 2012)

You can't go wrong either way. Lot's of great choices out there. Personally, I went with Anderson for the small company feel and customer service I received from them. Tom and Roy are some of the very best in the business (as I'm sure John Suhr and several others). I have a custom Anderson Bulldog coming my way in May.

To make things hard on you, I'll just post these here (the "Gilmouresque" now has a custom covered white H2+ in the bridge):


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never played either.

But I'll vote for Tom Anderson and this is why:



That is one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen and his tone was outstandingly outstanding.

By the way, I CAN play this Mr. Campese


----------

